# Looking for a good quality AA headlamp



## Wits' End (Nov 3, 2009)

I drew my 14 year old son for Christmas. One of the more appealing items on his list, for me to get, is a headlamp. He wants something he can read with as well as do chores outside. So at least two modes. My requirements are---

Powered by AA's (or 1 AA)
multi-level
LED
somewhat durable
price range between $10 and $30 USD
Notice those are *requirements* Please don't suggest AAA lights.
I'd like a high-powered LED, rather than multiple 5mm LEDs, but if decent quality, I'd consider it. I'd prefer a single 'body' rather than a separate battery pack. I'm open to metal or plastic bodies, I don't want really cheap plastic though 

That is about it, I've looked around CPF and haven't found anything that meets my needs. I've looked at a few B&M stores and found that most seem to be AAA or a few coin-cell. I went to Deal Extreme and found that they title several as AA but in the description they are AAA's. So I went to Kai Domain and found their PLU's SKU: S007124 and SKU: S007043. Also the Photon Fusion, and Battery Junction's 1 WATT LUXEON LED HEADLIGHT 3X AA DIGITALLY CONTROLLED 1W YD-028-1W. I didn't put links in as I believe we aren't supposed to .
So any other thoughts? I'm leaning toward the Photon Fusion because of LRI's reputation.
TIA


----------



## Marduke (Nov 3, 2009)

If you have Coscto, they have an Enegizer 1xAA headlamp AND handheld with variable brightness in a pack for $35.


----------



## Sarratt (Nov 4, 2009)

Have you looked at the Energizer Hardcase headlight?

It is as advertised ..''tough''. It's 3 AA.
A review can be found at light-reviews-dot-com
Home Depot carries them.

For a 1 AA light I like the Rayovac Sportsman extreme. 

I think both are around your $30 price point but the Rayovac is harder to find.

Best of luck.


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Nov 4, 2009)

Marduke said:


> If you have Coscto, they have an Enegizer 1xAA headlamp AND handheld with variable brightness in a pack for $35.



+1

Target also sells just the headlamp alone for $30. The only major gripe about it has been the cheap headstrap. This is easily fixed with a bit of velcro and adhesive. Search down in this forum for the thread about it.


----------



## Wits' End (Nov 4, 2009)

Well I searched for the Energizer (looks good) and the Ray-o-Vac (no white levels). Battery Junction had the R-O-V so I searched what they had and decided to go with *Nuwai 1 Watt Luxeon LED Duet Headlight (3X AA) Adjustable 1W F5FX_HLX513AA* it has four levels and flashing  Not bad for $16. I spread the shipping costs out by buying some more LSD NiMh's. The initial shipping doesn't go up much as you add stuff. I was surprised at how many flashlights Battery Junction is selling now.


----------



## N4aeq (Nov 9, 2009)

I just received one from China via Ebay, I got it because it runs on 4 AAs. 3 watt Cree
with 5 leds, either on or flashing. Balanced well as the 4xAA pack is on the back, has side and top adjustable bands also. Very Very bright with the Cree on, havent had it long enough to determine battery life. Was 21.99 with free shipping but took 18 days to arrive.
I plaln on hooking up the current meter to check actual current draw soon. With 4 - alkline aa's it shoulld last a long time, I just hope it last till daylight savings time comes back.


----------



## hyperloop (Nov 9, 2009)

i was going to suggest Zebralight H501 but that would be out of budget, perhaps you might want to take a look at this headlamp, i've ordered from this site before, they're generally faster with their shipping than DX. 

No complaints so far.


----------



## Marduke (Nov 10, 2009)

N4aeq said:


> I just received one from China via Ebay, I got it because it runs on 4 AAs. 3 watt Cree
> with 5 leds, either on or flashing. Balanced well as the 4xAA pack is on the back, has side and top adjustable bands also. Very Very bright with the Cree on, havent had it long enough to determine battery life. Was 21.99 with free shipping but took 18 days to arrive.
> I plaln on hooking up the current meter to check actual current draw soon. With 4 - alkline aa's it shoulld last a long time, I just hope it last till daylight savings time comes back.



Sounds like you got this one
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.12275

It's okay, but not great for the price. I would not call it "quality"by any means.


----------



## N4aeq (Nov 10, 2009)

Yep, it may not be the best deal out there. I doubt it has any regulation but maybe a resistor. With 4xAAs thats 6 volts so I hope some electronics are inside, as for quality is good for no brand name China stuff but probably not close to anything name brand made in China that would have good quality control.
It looks to be the same one you have, except mine has 5 leds either all on or blink and the
3W cree, anyway time will tell.


----------



## Marduke (Nov 10, 2009)

The one linked is the same. 3 modes: the Cree constant, 5mm's constant, or 5mm's flashing.


----------



## Wits' End (Nov 12, 2009)

Got the headlamp and it looks good. I resisted the strong temptation (more than once) to open it up and 'test' it. So I'll post after Christmas on my 'findings'.
I will note I got some R-O-V 4.0's and they seem good. Check out the thread
Rayovac 4.0 at CPF


----------

